# lunch today homeade whole wheat sammy with oats and sunflower seeds avacodo and tom



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

So good on the side pickled dill zuchinni sammy has turkey and homeade canned pepprrs


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like alot of effort. I have a honey glazed turkey sammich on wheat bread, side of red grapes, sargento string cheese, and pepperidge farms gold fishes. Mmmmm mmmm good, stuff right there. O*D*W


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Sounds good bubba just knowing my wife cares enough makes it better


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

smoked salman [done on the green egg ] blended with thousand island dressing then cupped into half a french bread with all the soft bread dug out first.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Both of your lunches sound all gourmet style. Makes my lunch seem less cool....

:2gunsamn you turkey sammy!!:hammer:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

HisName said:


> smoked salman [done on the green egg ] blended with thousand island dressing then cupped into half a french bread with all the soft bread dug out first.


That sounds tasty. Where did the salmon come from


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Both of your lunches sound all gourmet style. Makes my lunch seem less cool....
> 
> :2gunsamn you turkey sammy!!:hammer:


You had grapes ;(


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

saintsfann76 said:


> That sounds tasty. Where did the salmon come from


I use the already skinned and boned frozen salmon from Walmart which is $5 a Lb in the bag. [ 4 pieces ] I use 3 bags.
it is the best deal per pound IMO I have found.
I have used the fresh from Joe Patties but do not like the skin or thickness , etc besides the price.
Walmart does have the whole fillets but do the math and the skinless in the bag is the better deal


----------

